# Compressor Switch?



## Big Bass Man (Apr 17, 2013)

I have compressor switch that I put a new check valve in. The problem is that I took the switch all the way apart to get to the check valve off and everything in the switch fell out and I can't figure out how it goes back together. Its model# LF10-4H I tried to find a diagram on the net, without any luck. Would appreciate any help!!

Patrick


----------

